# looking for a new beacon



## Andra2000

a lot to choose from, looking for a new digital beacon. any recommendations, and why you recommend it . looking for user info, not BS, may help others out also.

thanks


----------



## Supra

i use the bca tracker 2. so easy to use yet performs quite well. It's also priced pretty low.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Anybody know much about Mammut ($$$) or Arva beacons?


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've been using the Tracker 2 the last 2 seasons. Super simple 1 switch operation. I definitely like the simplicity. Also nice that it has a very slight curvature to it, to better tuck-in against your body. I have a couple buddies that may pickup avy gear this year and join those of us that already have. Where'd you find the best deal on it Snowolf?


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Pieps DSP for me and Snowvols

Beyond my Pieps I've used the BCA(Backcountry Access Tracker DTS Beacon) and an ancient analog beacon but almost all the patrollers I see here in Utah are using old school analogs or the digital Pieps.

I'm far from an expert other here will know more


----------



## killclimbz

Pieps is basically setting the standard these days. The DSP Tour is a less expensive option than the DSP and is basically the same thing. One difference though and this may make a difference for some. If you are like me and enjoy riding with your pooch. Pieps makes a transmit only beacon for your dog. Cody has been using it for a year now. It transmits on a different frequency than the 457 standard. The DSP can switch over to receive that beacon. That way you are not digging up your dog before your friends. All it takes is a DSP running the current software. If you don't have it, updates are quick and easy to get at a Pieps retailer. Receive range is the best in the biz for digital receivers with Pieps.

The Mammut Pulse is another very nice beacon. I've played a lot with the Ortovox 3+ and think it's also fairly nice. 

The Tracker 2 is solid if bare bones.

All said, buy a three antenna digital beacon. If it's two antenna like the old tracker, move along.

The best beacon of course is the one you know how to use. That means practice...


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> The best beacon of course is the one you know how to use. That means practice...


reminds me I need to get my ass to the beacon course..........now about that snow


----------



## Triple8Sol

killclimbz said:


> I've played a lot with the Ortovox 3+ and think it's also fairly nice.


Best part is that it comes in apple green to match my bindings!


----------



## Basti

I love my Tracker 2. Great performance and super easy to use.


----------



## tigre

I just took an avy course partly taught by a guy who helped design the BCA Tracker 2. His opinion was that some of the others are better in certain ways, but that this one is the simplest, with the fewest potentially-confusing "features." If you're involved in an avalanche you want something easy to use so you don't waste time fiddling with your beacon while you're under stress and your buddy is under the snow. I have a Tracker, and when I upgrade I'll get the Tracker 2.


----------



## killclimbz

Man, I don't know what is so complicated about using a DSP or a 3+, or most of the other beacons. They all have a simple switch over to search. The simplicity argument is a cop out by BCA because all the other manufacturers have left them in the dust.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> Man, I don't know what is so complicated about using a DSP or a 3+, or most of the other beacons. They all have a simple switch over to search. The simplicity argument is a cop out by BCA because all the other manufacturers have left them in the dust.


Agreed, as far as simplicity I feel like the Pieps and BCA are about the same , Pieps has a LCD readout and BCA has lights but if you know how to work one you can roughly figure out the other in about 10 seconds.


----------



## Triple8Sol

The new movement looks like all companies have released a more basic or simpler beacon. Some might say they're more stripped down, but for a recreational user they will work great. Really no need for some of the more advanced features unless you're a guide or SAR. I figure the easier and more straightforward it is to use, the less time will be wasted fumbling around with it if I ever have to use it. I've like the Tracker2 I've had the past few years, but have passed it on. Just picked up a Pieps Tour, after also considering the Mammut Element, Ortovox 3+, and Arva Axis. I hear BCA is coming out with a Tracker3 but wasn't interested in waiting until next year.


----------



## killclimbz

Confusing is guess is the word. Which again, I don't know what is confusing about switching to search. Other bells and whistles are just that. Part of the reason I purchased the Basic DSP where that is all it does. 

Pieps Tour is a great Beacon. A basic version of the DSP is all it is for a lot less. Though it won't work with the doggie beacon. 

I haven't heard much grumblings about the T3. Though if BCA continues on the path they have been on the last few years, it won't be ready for at least another 3 seasons.


----------



## walove

i have a dsp, starting its 6th year, I ride at bridger bowl and a lot of terrain requires a beacon so this beacon has seen heavy use 50+ days a year. The speaker came loose in the case which causes it to work intermittently. Liberty has offered to replace it for $150, seems fair for a brand new unit. Have not had luck contacting peips directly. I have a peips freeride for a loner when i ride with friends. This is a single antenna model and requires more user know how, not a good choice for a beginner. the range is also less then the dsp. This beacon only sees inbounds action where i feel beacon rules are in place to keep people from getting in over there head.


----------



## Rockpen

I use to have a tracker for the last several years then sometime last year while drinking a few brewskis after a glorius powder day we decided to see who was the fastest as we all had different devices. Long story short the device that beat everybody else was an original Swiss Military issued Barryvox VS 68. This thing was like 30 years old, single antanna, anolog, with just a dial, switch and a speaker. You had to translate the sound to find the other beacons, sort of like tunning into a radio station. Simple, but very, very effective. It cut my search time in half the first time I used it, second and third time was even faster and I've had years of experiance with my tracker. Needless to say I bought a used one since they are no longer make them. After doing more research the newer version (same tech as the old) is called the barryvox 2000 and is used by damn near every professional rescuer in the Swiss and Austrian Alps. Rega and Air Zermatt which are the two heli rescue companies in Switzerland uses a high powered barryvox 2000 and recco exclusively. It makes you wonder if all this triple or soon to be quadruple antanna shit is even necessary when analog seems to be good enough for the pros here. In Colorado I knew some patrollers that still held on to their old F1 transcievers and I always wondered why. Now I know.


----------



## killclimbz

I will beat anyone using an analog beacon. Anyone, not even a contest.


----------



## Rockpen

killclimbz said:


> I will beat anyone using an analog beacon. Anyone, not even a contest.



I thought the same, but it simply wasnt true. I was twice as fast with analog as with my tracker and even faster than using my friends Mammut Pulse which is about the dopest device out there.


----------



## killclimbz

I stand by my statement. I've got tons of experience with both analog and digital beacons. I smoked a guide not that long ago who swore he was faster than me with his analog beacon. Wasn't even a fair contest.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Rockpen said:


> I use to have a tracker for the last several years then sometime last year while drinking a few brewskis after a glorius powder day we decided to see who was the fastest as we all had different devices. Long story short the device that beat everybody else was an original Swiss Military issued Barryvox VS 68. This thing was like 30 years old, single antanna, anolog, with just a dial, switch and a speaker. You had to translate the sound to find the other beacons, sort of like tunning into a radio station. Simple, but very, very effective. It cut my search time in half the first time I used it, second and third time was even faster and I've had years of experiance with my tracker. Needless to say I bought a used one since they are no longer make them. After doing more research the newer version (same tech as the old) is called the barryvox 2000 and is used by damn near every professional rescuer in the Swiss and Austrian Alps. Rega and Air Zermatt which are the two heli rescue companies in Switzerland uses a high powered barryvox 2000 and recco exclusively. It makes you wonder if all this triple or soon to be quadruple antanna shit is even necessary when analog seems to be good enough for the pros here. In Colorado I knew some patrollers that still held on to their old F1 transcievers and I always wondered why. Now I know.


Yep one of the old timers I did my avy training with swore by them(as far as distance) and he was FAST with it........but yea it was audio only and the thing looked so old I wasn't even sure I'd trust it out in the field(I'm sure it was fine I know jack shit)

BUT..........in a panic situation with people screaming\crying, heli's flying overhead, dogs barking I don't think I'd trust the average weekend warrior with one over a modern Tracker or Pieps.......also I have no idea how one of those things would handle a multi-burial situation.

Just my .02$


----------



## killclimbz

You get multiple beeps with analog transceivers. You basically zero in on the strongest signal and go from there. It is confusing, but with practice it works fine. Multi beacon searches with a digital beacon is no walk in the park either.


----------



## Rockpen

killclimbz said:


> I stand by my statement. I've got tons of experience with both analog and digital beacons. I smoked a guide not that long ago who swore he was faster than me with his analog beacon. Wasn't even a fair contest.


And I Sir, stand by my statement and challenge you to a dual.
Just jump on the next filght to Switzerland (since we have much more snow than you do) and come prepaired to have your digital ass handed to you (in a gentlemanly fashioned manner of course). :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz

Man, if the snow falls off I may take you up on that offer. Splitboard will come in tow...


----------



## Rockpen

killclimbz said:


> Man, if the snow falls off I may take you up on that offer. Splitboard will come in tow...


Its so much steeper here than in CO. The snow is a bit heavier but you get to hit lines where you can barely see your next turn. The only bad thing is you need to know your line or need a guide and cant just follow your nose as your nose may lead you off an 800ft cliff. Other than that its pretty sick riding.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> You get multiple beeps with analog transceivers. You basically zero in on the strongest signal and go from there. It is confusing, but with practice it works fine. Multi beacon searches with a digital beacon is no walk in the park either.


Super easy with the Pieps(full LCD display not LED lights) shows multiple arrows and horizontal body symbols in different positions ie closer<>further) to tell you which one is closer.......no idea how it could possibly get any easier than that but then again I've never practiced anywhere but a beacon course or snowy football field with friends.

Honestly I pray I never to use it for single burial much less multiple burial.


----------



## killclimbz

Oh I use the Pieps DSP I know how it works. Still the fact is it's a lot easier to find a single beacon than to find Multiple beacons. For the uninitiated it can be confusing. The multiple burial scenario is about the worst one out there.


----------



## Slush Puppie

I just bought the Ortovox 3+ while on my last trip. Glad to see it mentioned favourably here.


----------



## Tom Leep

I read through this site before i purchased my mammut pulse, a bit pricey but when it comes to safety I try not to skimp on the price. Choosing an avalanche beacon - digital, analogue - BCA, Ortovox, Pieps | Backcountry and Avalanche Safety Gear | BackcountrySafety.com


----------

